# Revelate Designs Pocket with Clips (sans harness)



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm working on getting my bike setup for a few trips, but I want to keep the switchover as minimal as possible (one bike). I've been thinking of using the Revelate Designs Pocket for commuting with the Pocket Clips . It seems like it should work, but might be a bit floppy.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

I used this set up with the the Sling, which I don't see on the Revelate site any longer, and a dry bag. I don't have a lot to compare it to, and have only been on a couple of trips, but it worked fine for me.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I've used that exact set up (Pocket and clips) for the past year with an OR dry bag. The dry bag stays put after you cinch up the straps on the Pocket. The clips make removing the set-up easy for non-bikepacking riding.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I've used the pocket with the sling, but not clips. Sounds like it's worth a try.


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

ok so the clips are for if you have something else strapped to the bars already and want the extra space / access that the pocket gives. Note that the pocket will sit a hair lower with the clips than when used with any of the other dedicated setups due to where the buckles mount. The pockets are not intended to be a stand alone bar bag (nothing else mounted). You could on your cruiser.. but it will flop around. Hope that helps.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got my pocket. I used it with my sweet roll and it worked really well. Using it on its own should only be for very light contents. On its own it is quite loose and floppy but I you use another homemade strap you can secure it very tightly. With other bags it is great though.


----------

